# Clomid & diarrhea



## Foxybaby (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi Guys

I know, TMI on the title! I'm on CD16 and have had cramps like a period pain for last few days which I am assuming is ovulation pain. 
However, I'm also getting pains further up and now have diarrhea and on some sites it says this could be a symptom of OHSS, but the only other symptom I have of that is nausea, which is also a common side effect.

Has anyone else experienced this or maybe do you think its unrelated?


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

It _can_ be a sign of OHSS hun, but my mate had lots of probs similar to what you say when she was near ovulation.

When she had her scans it was suggested that it was poss the ovaries/follies were getting enlarged (like they normally do) and pressing on her bowels.
She never felt it before clomid because only getting a few follies and not ov every cycle.

There is such a fine line between what clomid should be doing to the ovaries etc and it then developing into OHSS
I would keep an eye on it and if you start feeling worse you should call your clinic for reassurance


----------



## Foxybaby (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks Shellebell,

I've had a look on a few forums (Google is my friend lol!) and its seems that it _may_ be mild OHSS, but I don't have any of the other symptoms and the general concensus is that it will go away on its own and in fact it has eased today. Yesterday was the worst  
But I think I over-reacted this morning and had a bit of a panic as its my 1st cycle. Hell, on some of the sites it even said that there's a higher chance of pregnancy with mild OHSS


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Yep, hope it means you get a greater chance of a BFP    

Over-reaction is fine hun, thats why FF is here


----------

